# For Sale: 2006 Outback 26 Rs (Nc)



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Like the owners of "Larry", sold here earlier this year, we've become empty nesters in need of rehoming our bunkhouse model. Here are the details:

The Nada value is $11.5 (as near as I can tell)--but I have it listed on craigslist at the moment for $8.3K. I want the space back in the yard

Please email bizpm68 AT gmail.com or call (919)932-9021

TWO KNOWN ISSUES:
1) The blower in the furnace does not work. We know that it's the blower--and that it ought to be reasonably priced to fix--we just couldn't see doing it since we live in NC, don't camp in the winter, and haven't used the camper in 15 months.
2) The curved front is delaminated in the upper left corner. We never saw any evidence of water--but assume that it must have been caused by a leak since fixed. We are fiends with dicor now--and the borders of the delam have not moved in 4 years. See picture.

It comes--if you want it--as a complete kit: add three kids (or more though you'd need more pillows) and food. Sheets. Dishes. Spices. Shampoo! Everything you need to walk out the door in less than 2 hours.

It's been carefully maintained and kept very clean--and was inspected on May 1st by an RV technician to ensure that we hadn't missed anything.

Here are the details:

No smoking
One small, non-shedding labradoodle

4-bed Bunkhouse 
Slide-Out Queen Bed
Sleeps 8-10 (incl. the fold-down sofa and the fold-down dinette)
Bunkhouse Shelves with extra bins for books and games

Microwave
3-burner Range with Oven 
Large Refrigerator/Freezer 110V/Propane
6-gal Water Heater 110V/Propane
Large pantry
Outside Stove/Sink
Step-in tub/shower (which we have always used as a closet for drying rain jackets--we've never wanted water in the camper)

Awning--new last year
AM/FM radio +MP3 jack--with speakers inside and outside
Furnace 30,000 BTU--NOTE that this needs a new blower--we bought a space heater when it quit working last year
Air Conditioner, 13,500 BTU, Ducted into each room
Wired for TV in Living Area and Bunkhouse

Load-leveling hitch 
Prodigy brake controller

**Tires--new last summer**
**Brakes done last year**
**Bearings packed last year**
**Axles flipped so that ground clearance is good enough to handle rugged campsites**
Batteries--we have two, they are both aging but still work

Capacities:
Propane: 60 lbs
Fresh Water: 50 gal
Grey: 30 gal
Waste: 30 gal
Dry Weight: 4500 lbs
Carrying Cap: 1500 lb
GVWR: 6000 lb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best of luck with the sale...


----------

